

Show HN: My tool to divide up tasks so everyone does less work - cavedave
http://fairandsquare.ie/app/chore/

======
cavedave
I have to put in documentation and a good explanation. But I just wanted to
see if any managers thought the tool might be useful.

The problem it is trying to solve is to minimise the amount of work people
think they are doing by allocating jobs to people who want them most.

All the jobs would be 100% of the work. Each employee puts in what % of the
total each job would be for them. The system optimizes so that each employee
has the same perceived effort and that perceived effort is minimized. There
are some obvious UX fixes that need to be made but I would be interested to
hear what you think of the problem/solution idea?

------
ColinWright
It's tough to see what this is about at all, and yes, you need to have more to
say what it does.

I found this:

    
    
        A computer aided asset division process
        for legal professionals
    

I'm out ...

~~~
cavedave
Fair point. I will write up a proper description.

The main site is about dividing up goods. Lawyers do it and might pay for it.

This app is about dividing up bads (tasks). It was meant to be a toy but
something about the problem is sticking in my craw as something more serious.

